
What happens when you get more Ph.D.s? - joeyespo
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2012/02/20/what-happens-when-you-get-more-ph-d-s/
======
iqster
This is such an obvious thing, it shocks me that policy makers don't get it.
In Canada, there has been a push to increase the supply of CS PhDs for years.
The result? Getting a University job in many regions became ridiculously hard.
The next crop of Masters students were smart enough to realize this and got
out without continuing to the PhD program.

